# emerge sync erreur

## Arcord

Salut,

Je viens de commencer l'installation de la 1.4rc2 sur un PC qui va me servir de passerelle/firewall et de stockage, mais lors du emerge sync (donc au début de l'installation), il me sort:

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873. Temporary failure in name resolution.

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10)  at clientserver.c(97)

Ca veut dire quoi?

C'est le serveur qui n'est pas joignable pour l'instant ou bien c'est une erreur de mon côté?

----------

## spOOwn

d'apres ce que tu dis, c'est soite que le serveur n'est pas joignable,donc temporairement down on va dire...

soit ta connection qui foire en ce moment !

pour verifié ces choses, tu peux deja regardé ton fichiers make.conf pour voir si le server rsync est bien noté vers la bonne adresse, mais apprement ca va , et au debut de l'install executé une commande pour voir si le réseau fonction chez toi, c'est a dire, /sbin/ifconfig -a comme il est mis dans la doc quoi...

----------

## Arcord

Ok, c'est bien ce que je pensais.

Le réseau est Ok chez moi et internet fonctionne.

Donc j'ai plus qu'à attendre que le serveur soit Ok. Ouf

----------

## dioxmat

si la connection a lair ok, regarde du cote du dns. (/etc/resolv.conf est un bon debut...)

----------

## Arcord

En fait, j'ai laissé le PC "attendre" cette nuit, puis ce matin j'ai retenté l'opération -> ca roule.

Plus qu'à patienter maintenant, l'installation sur un Duron 600 128 Mo, c'est long..........  :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

plus c'est long plus c'est bon  :Very Happy: 

désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher, enfin bon j'en connais peu qui regrettent par la suite !

----------

## Arcord

Oui, c'est sûr que je ne regretterais pas l'installation de la Gentoo.

Mais c'est une distribution de Linux qui sait se faire désirer, et puis tous mes clients me demandent ce que c'est quand ils voient des lignes de codes défilers en tous sens. J'en profite pour faire un peu de pub à la Gentoo et pousser les étudiants habitués à la Mandrake à essayer ça.  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

tant qu'ils sont habitués à mandrake, c'est qu'ils sont habitués à un linux, c'est déjà pas mal  :Smile: 

Mais c'est vrai que les lignes de codes qui défilent ça fait toujours un effet très pro, truc vraiment d'expert alors que souvent on se contente juste de lancer un make  :Smile: 

----------

## spOOwn

bah c'est vrai que ca en epatera plus d'un toute ces lignes de codes   :Very Happy: 

mais on apprends aussi plein de choses avec la gentoo,c'est vraiment pas du temps perdu quoi...

avec la redhat ou mandrake,ca devient tellement simple, on se rapproche d'un windows !!! malheureux   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> avec la redhat ou mandrake,ca devient tellement simple, on se rapproche d'un windows !!! malheureux  

 

Malheureux du point de vue d'un utilisateur confirmé, mais je pense qu'il faut que Linux aie aussi ce genre de distributions "clés en mains" pour qu'il se démocratise.

A mon avis, tant que Linux restera confiné dans le domaine étudiants en info/chercheurs il aura peu de chances de vraiment s'imposer en tant que système utilisateur "desktop". Il ne faudrait pas par contre qu'il y ait une derive commerciale trop importante, au risque de perdre complétement son esprit libre...

----------

